# He ate some eggshells....!!!



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

So, last night Louie got into the trash while we were out doing errands for a couple hours. Sadly, it was a full bag. He has thrown up four times today, but so far is not acting strange or woozy. In his vomit, so far I have seen small egg shell pieces and I think part of a paper towel, and a few mushrooms (canned, sliced mushrooms, nothing crazy). He hasn't been sick in the last three hours, and we just gave him a little of his regular food for dinner. And we are doing our best to keep him hydrated. 

Do we need to worry about the eggshells or paper towels? And what else could we possibly do for him? Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The egg shells are fine, shouldn't bother him. The paper towel and the mushrooms might make his stomach upset. Just watch him a day and make sure he isn't acting off.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I worry more about the mushrooms than the paper towels or eggshells. Lord knows puppies have been eating paper towels for as long as paper towels have existed. Many people give egg shells to their dogs as part of a raw diet or as a calcium supplement. Not sure what else might have been in the trash though. Is he pooping? 

I would give a bland diet for a few days and buy a new dog proof garbage can.

Hope your guy feels better.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you both! What I've looked up about the mushrooms, they sound harmless. I think it's the kind that dogs might eat outside that would make someone worry. So far he is being his normal little self, tail wagging and all  So long as his tummy doesn't get upset again! Poos are normal as well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The eggshells shouldn't be a problem. Copper used to raid the hens' nests and eat a couple and he never had a problem with it.

Keep feeling his abdomen and make sure it doesn't get hard since that would warrant a trip to the vet FAST due to a possible blockage. However, the items you mentioned shouldn't cause that so fingers crossed.

If he is still showing signs of stomach upset you might want to fast him for 12 hours and then switch to a bland diet of rice and boiled chicken for a few days.


----------

